# Best Place for golf lessons in the West Midlands



## Miander (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi 
I live in Tamworth, and im looking for lessons
There are a few courses around me, The Belfry, Drayton Park, Lichfield Golf and Country, Atherstone, Lea Marston, Whittington Golf Club etc

But i donâ€™t know where is best for lessons, i want to concentrate on my short game and putting, along with swing improvements. 

Any other suggestions or reviews?
Thanks
Brian


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have no idea, but a mate of mine drives from Grantham in Lincs to the Belfry (around an hour and a half drive) for golf lessons.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 11, 2011)

Facilities at the Belfry are exceptional, lessons there at present are PGA Qualified Professional 1/2 hour = Â£22.50 or  and I can't work this one out as taken from their website
"Six lesson tuition packages - six lessons for the price of five:
Senior Teaching Professional Â£225 (saving Â£45)
PGA Qualified Professional Â£200 (saving Â£40" 

for me that makes each lesson Â£40.

There are alternatives - I have lessons in Coventry at John Reay's Keresley, Â£15 for 1/2 hour or 7 for price of 6 Â£90.

The facilities are not on a par with the Belfry though.


----------



## hovis (Apr 11, 2011)

can't beat the belfry for lessons


----------



## cirrus (Apr 14, 2011)

Lea Marston have good deals on lesson. The Belfry have excellent facilities...also the pro at my home club "wishaw" is also very good....


----------

